# Intel 82567 NIC how to drive in FreeBSD8?



## saphire (Mar 10, 2010)

unluck, I purchased one Dell Latitude E6500 before detail checking hardware list.

However, out of WINDOWS, the nic is no driver for Solaris, Freebsd8 (PCBSD8), ubuntu9.10

Can someone show me how to change "em" to support it in FreeBSD8 ?

Even google I cannot find the way.

And the integrated Intel Wifi 5300 also has no driver to work.

That is why i feel unlucky.

More thanks advanced.


----------



## trev (Mar 10, 2010)

> Can someone show me how to change "em" to support it in FreeBSD8 ?




```
trev@shadow [/usr/src/sys/dev/e1000] $ grep -R 82567 .
./e1000_ich8lan.c: * 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection
./e1000_ich8lan.c: * 82567LF Gigabit Network Connection
./e1000_ich8lan.c: * 82567V Gigabit Network Connection
./e1000_ich8lan.c: * 82567LM-2 Gigabit Network Connection
./e1000_ich8lan.c: * 82567LF-2 Gigabit Network Connection
./e1000_ich8lan.c: * 82567V-2 Gigabit Network Connection
./e1000_ich8lan.c: * 82567LF-3 Gigabit Network Connection
./e1000_ich8lan.c: * 82567LM-3 Gigabit Network Connection
./e1000_ich8lan.c: * 82567LM-4 Gigabit Network Connection
```


```
IGB(4)                 FreeBSD Kernel Interfaces Manual                 IGB(4)

NAME
     igb -- Intel(R) PRO/1000 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet adapter driver

SYNOPSIS
     To compile this driver into the kernel, place the following line in your
     kernel configuration file:

           device igb

     Alternatively, to load the driver as a module at boot time, place the
     following line in loader.conf(5):

           if_igb_load="YES"

DESCRIPTION
     The igb driver provides support for PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet adapters
     based on the Intel 82575 and [b]82576 Ethernet controller chips[/b].  The driver
     supports Transmit/Receive checksum offload and Jumbo Frames.  Furthermore
     it supports TCP segmentation offload (TSO) on all adapters.
```

The 82567 sure looks supported to me


----------



## trev (Mar 10, 2010)

Looking at /usr/src/sys/dev/iwn.c


```
static const struct iwn_ident iwn_ident_table [] = {
	{ 0x8086, 0x4229, "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 4965BGN" },
	{ 0x8086, 0x422D, "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 4965BGN" },
	{ 0x8086, 0x4230, "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 4965BGN" },
	{ 0x8086, 0x4233, "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 4965BGN" },
	{ 0x8086, 0x4232, "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 5100" },
	{ 0x8086, 0x4237, "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 5100" },
	{ 0x8086, 0x423C, "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 5150" },
	{ 0x8086, 0x423D, "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 5150" },
	[b]{ 0x8086, 0x4235, "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 5300" },[/b]
	[b]{ 0x8086, 0x4236, "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 5300" },[/b]
	{ 0x8086, 0x4236, "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 5350" },
	{ 0x8086, 0x423A, "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 5350" },
	{ 0x8086, 0x423B, "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 5350" },
	{ 0x8086, 0x0083, "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 1000" },
	{ 0x8086, 0x0084, "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 1000" },
	{ 0x8086, 0x008D, "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 6000" },
	{ 0x8086, 0x008E, "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 6000" },
	{ 0x8086, 0x4238, "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 6000" },
	{ 0x8086, 0x4239, "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 6000" },
	{ 0x8086, 0x422B, "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 6000" },
	{ 0x8086, 0x422C, "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 6000" },
	{ 0x8086, 0x0086, "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 6050" },
	{ 0x8086, 0x0087, "Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 6050" },
	{ 0, 0, NULL }
};
```


```
IWN(4)		       FreeBSD Kernel Interfaces Manual 		IWN(4)

NAME
     iwn -- Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN IEEE 802.11n driver

SYNOPSIS
     To compile this driver into the kernel, include the following lines in
     your kernel configuration file:

	   device iwn
	   device iwnfw
	   device pci
	   device wlan
	   device firmware

     Alternatively, to load the driver as a module at boot time, place the
     following line in loader.conf(5):

	   if_iwn_load="YES"

DESCRIPTION
     The iwn driver provides support for Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN PCI-
     Express network adapters.	iwn supports station, adhoc, and monitor mode
     operation.  Only one virtual interface may be configured at any time.
     For more information on configuring this device, see ifconfig(8).

     This driver requires the firmware built with the iwnfw module to work.
```

It also looks like your wireless adapter is probably also supported


----------



## aragon (Mar 11, 2010)

Is PC-BSD8 based on FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE?  It might not have drivers for that hardware if that's the case.  You need FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE. 

Try the PC-BSD forum too.


----------



## saphire (Mar 15, 2010)

Of course cvsup for stable-supfile then I compile the kernel, it will be 8-stable.
But, no card for me to connect the internet, it is diffcult to do.

How to update the /usr/src without network ?


----------



## dennylin93 (Mar 15, 2010)

Grab the sources on a computer with access to the Internet. Then burn it to a CD/DVD or copy it into a USB stick.


----------



## thuglife (Mar 15, 2010)

You can also grab only the latest iwn driver and continue from there.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=47627&postcount=16


----------



## saphire (Mar 16, 2010)

did someone success mount the usb with `#mount_msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt`? or is it a real bug of FBSD ?
It displayed 
	
	



```
/dev/da0s1: No such file or directory
```

In FBSD7.2, I never meet the trouble.
My PCMCIA card also is not support by FBSD.

I have copied the src.tar.gz to my FAT32 USB, i want to know how to expand ?

I also have one question, if not upgrade to FBSD8stable, can I drvier the NIC 82567 ?
Because I can find `trev@shadow [/usr/src/sys/dev/e1000] $ grep -R 82567 .` result in FBSD8-release i386


----------



## saphire (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks all of above friends.
Now I can drive Intel Wifi5300 in FreeBSD8-stable.

How ever, igb and/or em still cannot support Intel 82567, what is wrong with it ?
Of course, the Intel 82567 is good in M$ WindowsXP.

In Trev's reply, seems 82567 is not 82576.

Anyway, thank. Who can help me again ?


----------



## trev (Mar 17, 2010)

saphire said:
			
		

> Thanks all of above friends.
> Now I can drive Intel Wifi5300 in FreeBSD8-stable.



Glad it worked out 



> How ever, igb and/or em still cannot support Intel 82567, what is wrong with it ?
> Of course, the Intel 82567 is good in M$ WindowsXP.
> 
> In Trev's reply, seems 82567 is not 82576.
> ...



Exactly which 82567 chip do you have? The supported list is: 82567LM, 82567LF, 82567V, 82567LM-2, 82567LF-2, 82567V-2, 82567LF-3, 82567LM-3, 82567LM-4 which I thought pretty much covered the field.


----------



## saphire (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank trev deeply again.
I chked the model is all including of your list.
How ever, system of BSD8-release and stable all displayed em0 error, even I load if_igb_load="YES" in /boot/loader.conf, nothing igb0 displayed in dmesg.
If I re-compile the kernel without "device em", only keep "device igb". of course em0 will not displayed, how ever, igb0 is not exist at all.
the Dell latitude E6500 is made in EURO.
i am installing gnome2 now via the wifi5300. tomorrow I will capture the dmesg info of it and paste here.
In the /usr/src/sys/dev/e1000, what should I do special follow the README inside ?


----------



## saphire (Mar 18, 2010)

in WinXP, NIC is Intel 82567LM gigabit network 
In my FBSD8-stable, it is like below whatever igb I do or not.

```
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 6.9.14> port 0xefe0-0xefff mem 0xf6fe0000-0xf6ffffff,0xf6fdb000-0xf6fdbfff irq 22 at device 25.0 on pci0
em0: Using MSI interrupt
em0: The EEPROM Checksum Is Not Valid
device_attach: em0 attach returned 5
```


----------



## trev (Mar 19, 2010)

The invalid checksum is not a FreeBSD problem - you need to reset the eeprom on the card - there should be a utility on Intel's website to do this called IBAUTIL.EXE.

See: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=880&DwnldID=8242&lang=eng


----------



## saphire (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you very much.
Anyway, I follow your steps and really succeed.
Now, the Intel 82567LM can work well in FBSD8-Stable(i386), PCBSD8(AMD64) and Ubuntu9.10 (X64).


----------

